# Good news, The Big Lynch Tour is ON!



## biglynch (Apr 3, 2014)

Ohhhhhhh FUCK YEAH!
No going back mutha uckers, that shit is booked. (well the flights are accomodation is next month) Some changes had to happen to the plans as I had to book other time off work for less fun things, but i cant wait.

So here is the fixture list  

NYC 30 SEP - 05 OCT (1st is my birthday)

SEATTLE 06 OCT - 10 OCT

SAN FRANCISCO 11 OCT - 16 OCT

LAS VEGAS 17 OCT - 21 OCT

If anybody is down for a party, beers, lunch, anything let my ass know. Im going on my own so Im easy like Sunday morning. I would love to meet as many of you guys as possible so to quote a shy board member... Lets do this!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 3, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Ohhhhhhh FUCK YEAH!
> No going back mutha uckers, that shit is booked. (well the flights are accomodation is next month) Some changes had to happen to the plans as I had to book other time off work for less fun things, but i cant wait.
> 
> So here is the fixture list
> ...



Awwww shit. October just got a lot better.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 3, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Awwww shit. October just got a lot better.



Its on like donky kong! I canny wait.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 3, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Ohhhhhhh FUCK YEAH!
> No going back mutha uckers, that shit is booked. (well the flights are accomodation is next month) Some changes had to happen to the plans as I had to book other time off work for less fun things, but i cant wait.
> 
> So here is the fixture list
> ...



YUM!! Glad to see NYC is your first stop!


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 3, 2014)

I just recently moved out of San Francisco or I'd have totally taken you out for some badical times. You are gonna have a lot of fun there, man. That city is nuts. If you like to have a good time it's an incredible place to be.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 3, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> YUM!! Glad to see NYC is your first stop!


NYC is always my first stop, I love the place.



BigChaz said:


> I just recently moved out of San Francisco or I'd have totally taken you out for some badical times. You are gonna have a lot of fun there, man. That city is nuts. If you like to have a good time it's an incredible place to be.



I'm looking forward to SF so much, looking for some top food and top bars... Any advice is welcome.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 3, 2014)

biglynch said:


> NYC is always my first stop, I love the place.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to SF so much, looking for some top food and top bars... Any advice is welcome.



On 2nd street, go to Amendment 21. They brew their own beer and have INCREDIBLE jerk chicken. It's just fucking ridiculously good.

You need to get some sushi burritos at Sushiritto which is also near 2nd street.

Hog Island Oysters at the Ferry Building is an experience.

For fun drinking experiences...honestly thats on every street corner in SF. There are some crazy crazy places to go in the Tenderloin where you will have your life outlook changed. You may also get raped / mugged but it's worth it.

Watch this FB page and get tickets if you can:
https://www.facebook.com/TheSpeakeasySF

You buy a ticket and are given a password to a dingy look entrance in the tenderloin. You say the password, get in and have one of the most fun experiences in a while. Pricey but awesome. 

Alchemist Bar And Lounge on 3rd street is pretty cool. I heard rumor that its gone a little steampunky? Unverified though.


----------



## RentonBob (Apr 3, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Its on like donky kong! I canny wait.



Good times will be had in Seattle!


----------



## terpsichore (Apr 3, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> YUM!! Glad to see NYC is your first stop!



likewise!

well, i'm not entirely 100% sure i'll still be on the east coast in September, but if i am i'd like to meet up with you two


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 3, 2014)

Now I am wishing we had some sort of forum get together in the UK, it seems that not all british people are as shy and socially avoidant as me!


----------



## biglynch (Apr 3, 2014)

RentonBob said:


> Good times will be had in Seattle!


I think a big night will happen. Very good chance of compiling a sizeable team.



terpsichore said:


> likewise!
> 
> well, i'm not entirely 100% sure i'll still be on the east coast in September, but if i am i'd like to meet up with you two



Would be a pleasure to meet you, and you can take me clothes shopping too 



loopytheone said:


> Now I am wishing we had some sort of forum get together in the UK, it seems that not all british people are as shy and socially avoidant as me!



Ah Miss get yourself to London (because Luton is awful) and we'll have some fun times. Or if I ever find myself in Robbinhoodland ( I'm going to guess Nottingham) The milky bars or on me.


----------



## Esther (Apr 3, 2014)

WHY NOT ASIA


I'm so lonesome guys


----------



## Melian (Apr 3, 2014)

Jebus, Big Lynch, you really plan in advance!

No promises, but I MAY be able to meet you out in NYC for your bday. Please remind me closer to the date.


----------



## biglynch (Apr 3, 2014)

Esther said:


> WHY NOT ASIA
> 
> I'm so lonesome guys


Japan is on the cards at some point, but I never really thought about anywhere else. I'm a bit crap when it comes to being adventurous. I'm awful at dealing with language barriers. 




Melian said:


> Jebus, Big Lynch, you really plan in advance!
> 
> No promises, but I MAY be able to meet you out in NYC for your bday. Please remind me closer to the date.


179 days of advanced planning. Had to, because its costing a bomb. That's a lot of grannies to rob.


----------



## Amaranthine (Apr 3, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Japan is on the cards at some point, but I never really thought about anywhere else. I'm a bit crap when it comes to being adventurous. I'm awful at dealing with language barriers.
> 
> 
> 
> 179 days of advanced planning. Had to, because its costing a bomb. That's a lot of grannies to rob.



As someone who pretty much needs a solid plan to feel confident/comfortable with something, this is giving me a plan-rection. 

There's a chance I'll be moving to NYC by then. Time will tell!


----------



## terpsichore (Apr 3, 2014)

biglynch said:


> and you can take me clothes shopping too



idk; do you think i can be trusted to behave in a dressing room with you?


----------



## biglynch (Apr 3, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> As someone who pretty much needs a solid plan to feel confident/comfortable with something, this is giving me a plan-rection.
> 
> There's a chance I'll be moving to NYC by then. Time will tell!


NYC is shaping up quite nicely. 



terpsichore said:


> idk; do you think i can be trusted to behave in a dressing room with you?



Who said anything about wanting you to behave.


----------



## BChunky (Apr 3, 2014)

Perfect time to visit San Francisco. Usually the best weather of the year.


----------



## terpsichore (Apr 3, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Who said anything about wanting you to behave.



muahaha. i like the way you think, sir.


----------



## Goreki (Apr 3, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Awwww shit. October just got a lot better.


Hell yes it did!!!!!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 3, 2014)

Nowhere near Kentucky


----------



## biglynch (Apr 3, 2014)

BChunky said:


> Perfect time to visit San Francisco. Usually the best weather of the year.


Cool, I'm one of these idiots who always forgets about looking at the weather. Good to know.
Any places I should go?



terpsichore said:


> muahaha. i like the way you think, sir.


I like you.



Goreki said:


> Hell yes it did!!!!!



Early signs point to real good things. Seattle is going to get torn up!



TwilightStarr said:


> Nowhere near Kentucky


I know, I really wanted to get down south, but it gives me a reason to come back. Jump on a iron bird and come meet us (the royal us) someplace. I will treat you to a bourbon or two.

Also I'm very humbled by the positive responses I have had from everyone and I hope I can catch all who have shown intrest. I really am open to meeting anyone, even if just for a quick coffee. You guys are brilliant.


----------



## terpsichore (Apr 3, 2014)

biglynch said:


> The milky bars are on me.



literally? that might be fun. now i kind of want to start a topic about sexy games with various food items. 

back on topic, do you have anything in particular you'd like to do for your birthday in nyc?


----------



## biglynch (Apr 3, 2014)

terpsichore said:


> literally? that might be fun. now i kind of want to start a topic about sexy games with various food items.
> 
> back on topic, do you have anything in particular you'd like to do for your birthday in nyc?



No, nothing... As long as I'm with good company and the venue is fun I'm super easy going. I'm totally up for suggestion. 
I am defiantly going to do a speed date at some point just because I want to have a bit of random fun so if anyone is up for signing up to one with me that might be fun.


----------



## BChunky (Apr 4, 2014)

If you are coming to San Francisco for the first time, you have to visit the Fisherman's Wharf/Pier 39 area. This is where you can also get on a ferry and tour the bay and under the Golden Gate. You can also take a ferry over to Alcatraz. The tickets for the Alcatraz tour are sold in advance so if you plan on going, buy them a couple of months ahead of time. And there are plenty of other places to visit in the Bay Area if you have time. I'm not sure if you are an American football fan but the new 49er stadium is opening. You can go watch a 49er game if they are playing at home that week. The new stadium is awesome. Go Niners!

http://www.sanfrancisco.travel/todo/Top-Attractions-in-San-Francisco.html
http://www.alcatrazcruises.com/
http://www.blueandgoldfleet.com/
http://www.levisstadium.com/


----------



## Dromond (Apr 4, 2014)

What, no Chicago??


----------



## biglynch (Apr 4, 2014)

Solo many places fell by the side, but this won't be my last rodeo.


----------



## BrokenCassette (Apr 5, 2014)

I'll be graduating around the time you're in Seattle, I'd love to celebrate on the town with you if you're up for it!


----------



## biglynch (Apr 5, 2014)

BrokenCassette said:


> I'll be graduating around the time you're in Seattle, I'd love to celebrate on the town with you if you're up for it!



Yeah why the hell not!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 5, 2014)

BigL.. it seems like you are going to have an amazing trip!


----------



## biglynch (Apr 5, 2014)

Too right I am, and hopefully we are are all going to have some lovely days and nights out!


----------



## Tad (Apr 7, 2014)

This was written for tripping across the pond in the other direction, but I'm getting the feeling the sentiment may end up applying, given how quickly your dance card seems to be filling up.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPJD3qcIL7s


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 7, 2014)

I need to get my freakin' passport and get my ass to Seattle to party it up with you mens.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 7, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Too right I am, and hopefully we are are all going to have some lovely days and nights out!



And plenty of pictures!


----------



## biglynch (Apr 7, 2014)

Tad said:


> This was written for tripping across the pond in the other direction, but I'm getting the feeling the sentiment may end up applying, given how quickly your dance card seems to be filling up.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPJD3qcIL7s


That sir is drinking music



Surlysomething said:


> I need to get my freakin' passport and get my ass to Seattle to party it up with you mens.


Do it... Do it.


lucca23v2 said:


> And plenty of pictures!


Does a duck quack... Yeah their will be pictures.


----------



## Heavy Cat (Apr 7, 2014)

NYC ... right up my alley ... I can fit my big fat ass on the train seats!!


----------



## biglynch (Apr 8, 2014)

Heavy Cat said:


> NYC ... right up my alley ... I can fit my big fat ass on the train seats!!


NJ was not bad, but I was only in Atlantic city. Welcome to the fortum BTW.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Heavy Cat said:


> NYC ... right up my alley ... I can fit my big fat ass on the train seats!!



Welcome!

and by all means, please do come to NYC!!!


----------



## biglynch (Apr 17, 2014)

Let it be known that Mr Hozey is a gent, and so is Mr Rentonbob. Now if anyone knows of Good accommodation in San Fran at a reasonable price, I'd love to hear more. Anything hostels to hotels will be considered. Love you guys.


----------



## RentonBob (Apr 17, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Let it be known that Mr Hozey is a gent, and so is Mr Rentonbob. Now if anyone knows of Good accommodation in San Fran at a reasonable price, I'd love to hear more. Anything hostels to hotels will be considered. Love you guys.



Thank you sir! Looking forward to seeing you in October


----------



## BChunky (Apr 19, 2014)

I was in San Francisco yesterday and friend of mine was telling me about this hostel her friend was staying at in Fort Mason. This is right on the shore of the bay and you'll have great views of the Golden Gate and within in walking distance of Fisherman's Wharf

http://www.sfhostels.org/fishermans-wharf


----------



## biglynch (Apr 19, 2014)

BChunky said:


> I was in San Francisco yesterday and friend of mine was telling me about this hostel her friend was staying at in Fort Mason. This is right on the shore of the bay and you'll have great views of the Golden Gate and within in walking distance of Fisherman's Wharf
> 
> http://www.sfhostels.org/fishermans-wharf


Wow that's pretty good buddy, 191 bucks for 5 nights. Payday I'm thinking I must book.


----------



## biglynch (May 30, 2014)

Shameless self promotion alert. 124 DAYS! NYC and Seattle look lovely and busy, San Francisco and Vegas less so. So come join me in Vegas or San Francisco. 

Got my first batch of $$$ yesterday. They smell nice.


----------



## Anjula (May 30, 2014)

Your trip seems lovely!  I would totally join you if only my freakin fear of flying wasnt so bad lately

but I might be visiting London some time soon so maybe we can see each other there


----------



## biglynch (May 30, 2014)

Anjula said:


> Your trip seems lovely!  I would totally join you if only my freakin fear of flying wasnt so bad lately
> 
> but I might be visiting London some time soon so maybe we can see each other there



Sounds like a hell of a plan. Let me know when, nearer the time and I'll book it off.


----------



## fat hiker (May 30, 2014)

Tad said:


> This was written for tripping across the pond in the other direction, but I'm getting the feeling the sentiment may end up applying, given how quickly your dance card seems to be filling up.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPJD3qcIL7s



A Spirit of the West reference! Too cool!


----------



## fat hiker (May 30, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Got my first batch of $$$ yesterday. They smell nice.



Probably all the cocaine....


----------



## biglynch (Jul 8, 2014)

Firstly apologies, I'm going to be bumping this back up there with a shameless update.

Anyways 84 days left so I think that's 50% since I originally posted. Time fly's hey? So thinking I'd quite like to do, after reading a few threads a City vs City competition for a bit of fun.

Now I'm slightly bias to NYC, but I promise to be honest. I'll be bringing my shiney new go pro, so video evidence gaurenteed. 

So NYC vs Seattle vs San Francisco vs Las Vegas.

Let's compare anything. Ideas peoples.

Not pizza tho, NYC wins this battle until I get to try what Chicago has to offer. Next year I hope.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jul 10, 2014)

Is it October yet?


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 10, 2014)

Well, having talked to Lynch and persuasion from Lil BiggnZ... I'm going to be in Seattle too. I will be booking tickets within the next couple weeks. I'm so excited to meet, greet and see home. 

HOME!!!!


----------



## biglynch (Jul 10, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> Well, having talked to Lynch and persuasion from Lil BiggnZ... I'm going to be in Seattle too. I will be booking tickets within the next couple weeks. I'm so excited to meet, greet and see home.
> 
> HOME!!!!


Welcome aboard Miss Dharmabean.


----------



## biglynch (Aug 7, 2014)

Yep sorry, update time. Its only 7 weeks away, naturally I'm super excited. I going to drop messages to everyone who expressed an interest in some fun times with moi, but if I have inherited any new chums who would be up for a laugh, please give us a shout. 

Team Seattle is going to be amazing. Hope you all have your big boy/girl boots on.
Hozay old bean, anything you guys want me to bring from blighty?

Oh shit and Vegas, I'm totally void of anything. If anyone has been and knows some cool non tourist venues, please give us a heads up.

Big love you guys.


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 13, 2014)

Updates? The tour must be about to begin?


----------



## biglynch (Sep 14, 2014)

fat hiker said:


> Updates? The tour must be about to begin?



Its real soon. I fly in two weeks, and naturally I can't wait. I'm excited to get everything underway. NYC has always been good to me and I'm still hopeful I can meet a few peeps there. Seattle is going to be insane, I have no doubt. San Francisco is looking quieter but still fun. And Vegas is Vegas! 

On that note, I say it again if anyone is free let me know, and let's have a cocktail/beer/coffee. 

Photos, I may post to flickr I'm not sure but if I do I will put a link up.

Aiden


----------



## biglynch (Sep 22, 2014)

We are at the 1 week to go stage. I'm excited and nervous which seems strange. Then I realised this will be 3 weeks for the most part on my own. Still I'm going to get to meet some fantastic peoples along the way. If you've been in hiding, and now only just heard about my fantastic trip, and would like to meet up. LET ME KNOW! This is probably the last shout out I will put up, but either way thanks for everyones patience, as I've banged this drum a lot, and also your suggestions.

I can't wait.

Aiden.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 23, 2014)

biglynch, I hope you have a terrific time! I think you chose your dates wisely with regards to the weather. I visited New York City once about 15 years ago, but I've never been to Seattle, Las Vegas, or San Francisco, so maybe after your trip you'll be able to tell me what they're like.  Unfortunately, you're not coming within a thousand miles of my location; but I plan to live vicariously through your posts and pictures, so please be sure to throw those of us who aren't in NY, NV, CA, or WA a bone now and then.


----------



## BChunky (Sep 24, 2014)

You have to stop by Reds Java House for a lunch and have burger when youre in San Francisco. Its on Pier 30 off the Embarcadero between the Bay Bridge and AT&T Park. Simple but so good. I was just there today enjoying a burger when I was up in the city. Get the lunch special. Burger, fries and a beer :eat2: 












If you need any ideas for places to visit in San Francisco or around the Bay Area while you are here, feel free to send me a message.

-	Rob


----------



## Deacone (Sep 25, 2014)

BChunky said:


> You have to stop by Reds Java House for a lunch and have burger when youre in San Francisco. Its on Pier 30 off the Embarcadero between the Bay Bridge and AT&T Park. Simple but so good. I was just there today enjoying a burger when I was up in the city. Get the lunch special. Burger, fries and a beer :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well that just looks unfair how nice that looks and you get access to it and I don't


----------



## biglynch (Sep 25, 2014)

BChunky said:


> You have to stop by Reds Java House for a lunch and have burger when youre in San Francisco. Its on Pier 30 off the Embarcadero between the Bay Bridge and AT&T Park. Simple but so good. I was just there today enjoying a burger when I was up in the city. Get the lunch special. Burger, fries and a beer :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Done, I will send proof. Looks awesome.



Deacone said:


> Well that just looks unfair how nice that looks and you get access to it and I don't



Its gonna be so sood.
:eat1:


----------



## Deacone (Sep 25, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Its gonna be so sood.
> :eat1:



I'm not gonna lie, I want pictures to fap to. lol


----------



## biglynch (Oct 23, 2014)

Well its all over. Big thanks to Hozay and Rich for their hospitality and letting me wreck the front room. Also big thanks to Bob, for chauffeuring my lazy ass around. Hozay please say hi to the "professional" she's hilarious if less than good at parking. Thanks also to Jane fixing my wrecked back for a few days. I'm looking for someone to keep it fixed. 

Thank you everyone so much, and I can't wait to get back. Hopefully I will get to meet even more of you wonderful peoples.

Aiden


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 24, 2014)

Anytime man, it was a nice to meet you!


----------



## MsBrightside (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm glad you're back home safe and sound and that you enjoyed your trip enough to want to return someday , despite a few rough patches.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 24, 2014)

biglynch said:


> Well its all over. Big thanks to Hozay and Rich for their hospitality and letting me wreck the front room. Also big thanks to Bob, for chauffeuring my lazy ass around. Hozay please say hi to the "professional" she's hilarious if less than good at parking. Thanks also to Jane fixing my wrecked back for a few days. I'm looking for someone to keep it fixed.
> 
> Thank you everyone so much, and I can't wait to get back. Hopefully I will get to meet even more of you wonderful peoples.
> 
> Aiden



Thank you for spending part of your vacation with us. 

Things I learned from aiden's visit. 
1 - Don't try to outdrink a British man.


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 25, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> 1 - Don't try to outdrink a British man.



Meh. Challenge accepted!


----------



## Deacone (Oct 25, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Thank you for spending part of your vacation with us.
> 
> Things I learned from aiden's visit.
> 1 - Don't try to outdrink a British man.



That's because we drink a lot of proper ale and cider


----------



## RentonBob (Oct 26, 2014)

It was great to meet you and I had a great time hanging out with you. Hope you can come back again!


----------

